# Children?



## Quasqueton (Jun 9, 2005)

Do you have children? How many? Gender? Age? Names?

I see little mentions of children quite often in random conversations here, so I was curious.

Quasqueton


----------



## Quasqueton (Jun 9, 2005)

For myself:

2 boys: 
Ian 4.5 years
Jacob 7 months

Quasqueton


----------



## HellHound (Jun 9, 2005)

Two wonderful girls

Gelfling #1 - 13 (almost 14)
Gelfling #2 - just turned 10

Oh yeah, and they are published d20 writers & illustrators, published in the award-winning Portable Hole Full of Beer, Son of a Portable Hole, Bride of Portable Hole, Dungeon / Polyhedron, and the award-winning Kid's Colouring Book o Critters.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 9, 2005)

None as of so far.


----------



## reveal (Jun 9, 2005)

1 little boy. Duncan Law. Age 3 and becoming a fine geek.   

You can see him here: http://www.tonylaw.org


----------



## Kesho (Jun 9, 2005)

Two adorable hellions here

Cole - 3yrs
Seth - 5yrs

makes life worth living!


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 9, 2005)

A daughter Erin, 2 years old (25 months)

A son on the way (apparently). The nurse was fairly confident, but my wife had a sono fairly early, and she wasn't 100%. We'll know for sure later this month. Here's keeping my fingers crossed.  He's due November 19th.

I want to name him Carter, and my wife is working on the middle name.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 9, 2005)

Geekus Minora - Age 18 months, female, and apparent master of dual weilding binkies.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Brendan - 10yrs (man he's gettin' big)

Abigail - 5yrs


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

Spencer, 9 yo
Jessica 7 yo
Alexander 3 yo
Logan - almost 2 yo.

Lots of pictures at my wife's webshot's gallery: http://community.webshots.com/user/juliedyal


----------



## reveal (Jun 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Spencer, 9 yo
> Jessica 7 yo
> Alexander 3 yo
> Logan - almost 2 yo.




Dude! Keep it in your pants!


----------



## Henry (Jun 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Dude! Keep it in your pants!




Speak for yourself! The man's co-created his own gaming group!


----------



## reveal (Jun 9, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself!




Hey, if you don't want him to keep it in his pants, that's between you and him.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Dude! Keep it in your pants!



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Hey, if you don't want him to keep it in his pants, that's between you and him.



D'oh!  It seems every thread that I post to in Off-topic is turning into a double entendre of dubious nature.  Frukathka's lookin' for love thread has me wearing women's panties for Torm, and now you've got something between me and Henry!


----------



## reveal (Jun 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Where's the fun in that?




Oh ya, I forgot you like to show off your panties.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> D'oh!  It seems every thread that I post to in Off-topic is turning into a double entendre of dubious nature.  Frukathka's lookin' for love thread has me wearing women's panties for Torm, and now you've got something between me and Henry!





 


Joshua, you sure are one helluva perv!!!   There must be something there because Torm doesn't do other guys....   Maybe it's the panties...


----------



## smootrk (Jun 9, 2005)

Katrina 2 years
Michelangelo 11 months

Married 3 years... feels like goin' on 20years.


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jun 9, 2005)

Corina Angelica, 13

Rhiannon Siobhan, 8

Faelyn Renee, 7

Zoë Beatrice, 2.5


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 9, 2005)

Connor-11 years old.  Knows the 3.5 rules as well or better than half my players.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Joshua, you sure are one helluva perv!!!   There must be something there because Torm doesn't do other guys....   Maybe it's the panties...



_I'm_ not doing it!  I'm just an innocent bystander that seems to get caught up in this way too often.

Of course, I do look dead sexy in those panties, so I guess Torm never really stood a chance...


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

Southern Oracle said:
			
		

> Corina Angelica, 13
> 
> Rhiannon Siobhan, 8
> 
> ...



I'm glad I'm not the only one who's chimed in with four kids!  wicht, if he's still around, had four two IIRC.


----------



## Ratenef (Jun 9, 2005)

A son -- Alexander Fenwick age 8
A daughter -- Adrianna Danica age 17 months

I've reached my quota.....


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jun 10, 2005)

One son, Connor 2 yrs 3 months old.
There aren't many gamers in my area, so I decided to start growing my own.


----------



## nerfherder (Jun 10, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Do you have children? How many? Gender? Age? Names?



No, and probably won't have any.  I have nothing against them (I used to be one myself, you know...), I've just never felt particularly paternal.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Del (Jun 10, 2005)

None that have stepped forward, but I dunno


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 10, 2005)

I have two boys, Devon (age 4) and Dakota (age 3), who's latest adventure was to break open a dozen eggs on their bedroom floor in vain search for dinosaurs.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 10, 2005)

My daughter is 13 and just finished 7th grade.

Here are some pictures that are only a couple of months old.
http://users.adelphia.net/~dstebbins/


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jun 10, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I have two boys, Devon (age 4) and Dakota (age 3), who's latest adventure was to break open a dozen eggs on their bedroom floor in vain search for dinosaurs.





LOL! That is just plain funny!

I have two children:

Rebecca Lynn - 16 years old and

John David - 12 years old


    I love being a father.  I love being their dad.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 10, 2005)

No children that I'm aware of.

I'm waiting to clone myself.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 10, 2005)

I have 1 cohort and 3 followers:

* Amy:* Female human Exp 6/Wif 8 (age 34)

*Joseph:* Male human Fgt 1/Rog 1 (age 7)

*Jacob: *Male human Brd 1 (age 5, in 3 weeks)

*Benjamin:* Male human Rog 1 (age 3)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> _I'm_ not doing it!  I'm just an innocent bystander that seems to get caught up in this way too often.
> 
> Of course, I do look dead sexy in those panties, so I guess Torm never really stood a chance...





 

I didn't say that you actually _had_ to....    But then ya never know what kind of "stuff" Torm really goes for and doesn't publicize....   





PS: just kidding, Torm.   

PPS: As far as the topic goes, I don't have any kids. Unless cats count...   My sister has all the kids of us siblings. She has 3: Jaime 15, Brittney 12 and Dakota 5 (will be 6 early next month).


----------



## Treebore (Jun 10, 2005)

3 by my wife, one we adopted, and who knows how many I may have created during my early years in the Navy. None I've been told about, at least.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 10, 2005)

Treebore said:
			
		

> 3 by my wife, one we adopted, and who knows how many I may have created during my early years in the Navy. None I've been told about, at least.





Treebore: sorry to derail this thread (again!) but how's things going with your wife's disability fight? My friend is still fighting for his but has gotten a doc to actually record "disabled" on his records. So things are looking a bit better for him and I hope the same is going for you as well.   

Maybe someone should tell you the same thing they told Joshua Dyal in an earlier post....


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 10, 2005)

R.C., age 11.5 mos. - she's my avatar.


----------



## Dingleberry (Jun 10, 2005)

One son: William, 5 months old this Sunday.


----------



## francisca (Jun 10, 2005)

2 boys, ages 6 and 3.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a 13 year old daughter, which accounts for all children I've been informed of having.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Spencer, 9 yo
> Jessica 7 yo
> Alexander 3 yo
> Logan - almost 2 yo.
> ...





Joshua Dyal






Jimmy Smits






Separated at birth???????


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 10, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> My daughter is 13 and just finished 7th grade.
> 
> Here are some pictures that are only a couple of months old.
> http://users.adelphia.net/~dstebbins/




Cute kid. She must take after her mom.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 10, 2005)

Southern Oracle said:
			
		

> Corina Angelica, 13
> 
> Rhiannon Siobhan, 8
> 
> ...





Dude, those are quite the names. I bet Zoë is going to have a nervous breakdown when she doesn't find the ë in the alphabet in school!


----------



## Elf Witch (Jun 10, 2005)

I have one son Michael who is 26 and an avid gamer. And yes I had him when I was just a kid myself.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 10, 2005)

My favorite pic of my girls and I (me teaching them to shave on our trip to Disneyland)


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 10, 2005)

I thini this one is outside the Winnie the Pooh store


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jun 10, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Dude, those are quite the names. I bet Zoë is going to have a nervous breakdown when she doesn't find the ë in the alphabet in school!




Although that's the way we spelled it on her birth certificate when she was born, we were informed that it's not an American letter and typewriters can't duplicate the umlaut (or diaresis, whichever you want to call it), so her name is legally Zoe.

Rhiannon will physically attack anyone who asks her if she knows who Fleetwood Mac is...she's so sick of that song.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 10, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> My favorite pic of my girls and I (me teaching them to shave on our trip to Disneyland)




Ok...that's cute.  That's really cute.  I think I need an insulin injection now...LOL

Seriously...I dig things like this. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 10, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Joshua Dyal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, yes, must be.   

It could be worse.  My grandmother once told me she thought I looked like Barry Manilow.


----------



## reveal (Jun 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Why, yes, must be.
> 
> It could be worse.  My grandmother once told me she thought I looked like Barry Manilow.




So you're saying you _don't_ write the songs that make the whole world sing?


----------



## Hellefire (Jun 10, 2005)

Sunshine Gabriela Blair
18-1/2 months
girl

And no more...had a vasectomy yesterday for the betterment of mankind, and to turn procreation into recreation 

Aaron


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jun 10, 2005)

almost 9 year old boy
almost 6 year old girl
almost 3 year old girl

All summer birthdays.  We only planned the first one that way, the girls just decided to follow suit 

My wife isn't a gamer, and is cautious about letting them start too early, but HeroClix has entered the seen (what harm could comic book heroes be -- BWAAHAHAHHAHA!).

They all have their own "Lil' Gamers" dice bags from The Gamer's Bag, although mostly they contain card games, rocks, etc.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 10, 2005)

I have:

Daughter Karen (7 yo)
Son Zach (3 yo)

The kids are cute, but if I posted pictures of me, I'd break your monitors.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 10, 2005)

My daughter:

http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=15934

It's a bit dated, but she hasn't changed much. Got more curly hair is about it.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 10, 2005)

2 boys:

Ben (age 3.5)
Sam (22 months)


Henry's got it right - my gaming group has continually had problems getting together to play, so I finally decided to start making my own players.


----------



## reveal (Jun 10, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself! The man's co-created his own gaming group!




I can picture it now:

"Oh Joshua...."

"Yes dear?"

"Want to fool around?"

"Not tonight dear, I have a headache."

"But honey, if we make our gamers we'd always have a grou... Josh? Where'd you go?"

"GET IN THE BEDROOM WOMAN!"


----------



## Zander (Jun 10, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> My favorite pic of my girls and I (me teaching them to shave on our trip to Disneyland)



I can understand why your girls are shaving (obviously a dwarven family), but why are you?


----------



## fett527 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have one child:

Jared-  13 months yesterday and he is the center of my being.  I love his slap-happy giggles before bed time!


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 10, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I have one child:
> 
> Jared-  13 months yesterday and he is the center of my being.  I love his slap-happy giggles before bed time!




There's nothing quite like it, is there?    

I love bein' a daddy....


----------



## Boddha (Jun 10, 2005)

2 wonderful girls
Beth, nearly 8
Mara, almost 4.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 10, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I can picture it now:
> 
> "Oh Joshua...."
> 
> ...



 Although my wife will laugh scornfully at any suggestion that _I_ would even think of defering sex for something as trifling as a headache.  If the house were burning down around us and she told me she was in the mood, the house would just have to wait.


----------



## reveal (Jun 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Although my wife will laugh scornfully at any suggestion that _I_ would even think of defering sex for something as trifling as a headache.  If the house were burning down around us and she told me she was in the mood, the house would just have to wait.




The thoughts working in my mind...

Josh's wife: "Uh, honey, I'm on fire."

Josh: "SO AM I BABY!"


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, that's a pretty typical evening conversation at our house.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> PPS: As far as the topic goes, I don't have any kids. Unless cats count...   My sister has all the kids of us siblings.



I almost forgot; I've also got alsih2o's kids.  Or at least, his allotment of kids.      Got his permission over at nothingland...


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 11, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Cute kid. She must take after her mom.



Yup, but there's lots of times when my ex rolls her eyes and you just _know_ she's seeing too many of my traits in our daughter. I live for those moments.

 

-Dave


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2005)

No, no kids yet, but I do a two nephews.

Heres a pic taken with me and holding my nepew, Blaze.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 11, 2005)

One child so far....

Alexander - age 18 months

He already has his full set of plush dice!


----------



## Xath (Jun 11, 2005)

No kids; but my sister will be 10 in October and she loves her D&D Basic Game.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 11, 2005)

Brittany 15
Isabelle 12
Aiden 6
Brennan - Due Date - 36 days and counting


----------



## Richards (Jun 12, 2005)

I have two sons: Stuart, age 20, and Logan, age 19.  I literally did create my own gaming group (well, my wife helped...), as we've been playing D&D together now for over a decade.

Johnathan


----------



## dougmander (Jun 12, 2005)

I have one daughter, Fiona, born just this year on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Jun 12, 2005)

Heath, 18 yrs, a fireman and Mechwarrior

Bridget, 14 yrs, a true princess


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jun 12, 2005)

Two of the two-legged variety:

Ian Matthew (5 in Sept)
Meghan Rose (just turned 1)

Six of the four-legged variety: 4 cats, 2 dogs

Obligatory cute kid pics:


----------

